# Tires Duros Need Replacing



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I need to get some new tires for the 25rss, The duros are cracking. Should I put radials on it.

Duane


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

I replaced with Maxxis this year. So far so good.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I still have Duros on my trailer and they look like new, but that is because I keep it in my pole barn all year long. I plan on getting Maxxis or Kumho tires before I go to Yellowstone next year.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya Im pricing out some tires now. Any brand better than the rest? I am going to put a radial on it. I wonder how safe the duros are the front axle has a couple small 1" cracks in the side wall but tread still looks good. Next month we are heading out to smokey Mountains so I need to get them soon.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd be VERY suspicious of 1" cracks in the sidewalls of TT tires. Regardless of the tread remaining, our TT tires usually go due to sidewall failure.

We go to the Smokies on July 21--we'll leave you some haze!


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

hautevue said:


> I'd be VERY suspicious of 1" cracks in the sidewalls of TT tires. Regardless of the tread remaining, our TT tires usually go due to sidewall failure.
> 
> We go to the Smokies on July 21--we'll leave you some haze!


I leave Saturday for the Smokies. I will be at Elkmont for the first four days and then I will be at Foothill RV park until the 23rd.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

wolverine said:


> I'd be VERY suspicious of 1" cracks in the sidewalls of TT tires. Regardless of the tread remaining, our TT tires usually go due to sidewall failure.
> 
> We go to the Smokies on July 21--we'll leave you some haze!


I leave Saturday for the Smokies. I will be at Elkmont for the first four days and then I will be at Foothill RV park until the 23rd.
[/quote]

Friday to Monday we're trying Smokemount Campground, and then Mon 7/25 - Thurs 7/28 we cross over to Cades Cove Campground. No hookups but we thought we'd try it. If the heat is unbearable, we're off to a commercial place!

BTW: do you know if we can pull a TT safely over the connector road through the Park to cross over from one side to the other? Or is it like Going To The Sun road at Glacier where TTs are a no-no?


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

hautevue said:


> I'd be VERY suspicious of 1" cracks in the sidewalls of TT tires. Regardless of the tread remaining, our TT tires usually go due to sidewall failure.
> 
> We go to the Smokies on July 21--we'll leave you some haze!


I leave Saturday for the Smokies. I will be at Elkmont for the first four days and then I will be at Foothill RV park until the 23rd.
[/quote]

Friday to Monday we're trying Smokemount Campground, and then Mon 7/25 - Thurs 7/28 we cross over to Cades Cove Campground. No hookups but we thought we'd try it. If the heat is unbearable, we're off to a commercial place!

BTW: do you know if we can pull a TT safely over the connector road through the Park to cross over from one side to the other? Or is it like Going To The Sun road at Glacier where TTs are a no-no?
[/quote]

We will be without power for 4 days at Elkmont, but we are taking the generator just in case I need to charge my 6 volt batteries. I am not too worried about the heat because it gets down in the 60's at night.

I have never traveld over the connector road.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I need some advice on campgrounds in the pigeon forge area. I have been looking at river ridge park. It looks like its in the downtown area. It looks like from all the reviews that most campgrounds have small sights in the area. We need a pool clean restrooms and full hookups. I am ok with a small sight as long as I can open my awning.

Duane


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

Duanesz said:


> I need some advice on campgrounds in the pigeon forge area. I have been looking at river ridge park. It looks like its in the downtown area. It looks like from all the reviews that most campgrounds have small sights in the area. We need a pool clean restrooms and full hookups. I am ok with a small sight as long as I can open my awning.
> 
> Duane


It looks like we took this post from tires to the Smokies. I will give a report on Foothills RV Park when I get back. Some of the reports I read were good. Only $38 per night for the four of us with full hook-ups with cable tv.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

There is a thread going in "have you been camping or going camping section" about pigeon forge reply or post there. I need to make some reservations soon just trying to decide. I hate going some where and having reservations for 6 days and you find a better place once you get there and want to move.

Duane


----------

